
Airbus A380 engine explodes, forcing emergency landing - ScottBurson
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/30/world/plane-engine-explodes.html
======
msoad
I was thinking about this the other day. This airplane is functioning fine
with a failure like that. On the other hand my bug took down the entire fleet
of servers the other day. It's terrifying because bug was in the unit tests!

As an industry we suck as reliability and failure handling!

~~~
drallison
Well, we might not be doing all that badly. Today's computer applications run
on machines with billions of components. The machines execute billions of
instructions with only a few observable errors. It is something of a miracle
that anything works at all.

